# Lost/Misplaced Coaches



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi All,
i am in a very sticky situation. I have lost or misplaced my custom made Pete Comley coaches that I run with my Aster Schools. Many of you who have met me in person have seen me run them with my schools and to those who haven't you may have seen them in photographs. The last place that I believe that I had them was the PA live steamers fall meet on labor day weekend. i just noticed a few weeks ago that they were gone when i was packing away for the winter. I have checked my house and my grandparents thoroughly and they simply are not there. I am looking for any picture hat anyone has from Saturday at the fall meet to see if i can see the box that i carry them in in the Pictures. i do not believe that I ever ran them that day so they would have remained in the box. I am concerned that I may have left them behind and since the box was not marked nobody would know that they were mine. They are brown wood finish with a reddish-brown roof color and they are 3 axle coaches. All help is absolutely appreciated.
Thanks Again,
Brittany


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit,


Here is a picture of you and the coaches, from the Labor Day Meet 2009... 













Hope you find them.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted this to live steam central too. If I get any response I'll let you know.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 10 Dec 2010 08:31 AM 
I posted this to live steam central too. If I get any response I'll let you know. Richard - I'll put it on largescalecentral, too.

'Losing' items like this is about as hard as it gets. Back in 1998 I 'lost' my entire collection of rare Canadian brass from our clubhouse when it was burglarised the night after a train show - nothing else, and that included a collection of about thirty US brass models, was touched.

Leaves a real bad taste behind, this.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Find


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Brittany, 
Don't give up looking at your end. 
I don't know how neat and organised you are at home, but I had a nasty 'loss' of a couple of very important file folders with all my information for building a couple of types of passenger cars. 
I looked everywhere and began to look in very 'strange' places. 
However, after a week or so of getting very frustrated I found them being covered perfectly by a piece of aluminum sheet. 
Now I know that a box of coaches is rather larger, but maybe take a breath and have another look just in case. 
I'm sure that you would have noticed when you got ready to make the trip home that you were short a box. 
I do hope that they show up. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Richard,
Thank you for putting this on large scale central and the same to you Tac, I really appreciate it. David, I am hoping that any day I am going to stumble across them. I have been looking for three weeks though and that was only after I realized that they were even missing. My house and my grandparents hase been searched thoroughly.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Britt - Has anyone checked the shed at PLS? Possible that they got put there if they were left behind. 

Jay


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Jason,
Yes we have already checked the shed by the Gauge One track and the clubhouse and even the Caboose.
Brittany


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi All,
I have wonderful news. The coaches have been found!!!! Apparently when my dad was moving things around after our fall PLS meet he placed the box in the storage room by mistake and then placed pillows and blankets over it. This weekend when I was with my friends I went to get a blanket and there they were!!!!!! I was ecstatic. I cant believe how I checked that room many many times but never thought to lift the pillows and blankets in the corner. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Brit 

All good things come to those who wait. Yeah, right. I can not tell you how many locomotives and pieces of rolling stock have "disappeared" at my house, only to "reappear" unexpectedly when someone moves a box, blanket, etc, etc. 

I am delighted with the news. 

It was nice to see you again at Cabin Fever. 

Regards


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news! That's a great looking train.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Brittany!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear they were only misplaced, and I'm very pleased to note that you did not say they were "stolen" from the outset, simply lost. That is very comendable. 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Good news Brittany, 
I knew that they would show up. 
Like I said, I always seem to lose things because I cover them up. 
Even yesterday I was looking for a tool that I needed for a steamup, and I always put it in the same place so I won't lose it. 
It was covered by an envelope that I didn't lift up for the longest time! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news, Brit,

See you this summer @ PLS.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Brittany! I'm happy for you!! Must be quite a load off your mind. Me, I can lose things faster than anyone I ever met.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Brittan 
I too must chime in with happiness regarding you lost rolling stock.







I was wondering the other day if you had found them yet and was real pleased today to see that you had found them. Please take some photos of the whole train so the rest of us can enjoy them also, especially those of us on the west coast.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany, 

Great news. back on the road again! 

Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the best news this week! Phew. 

I wonder whether my G1MRA acquaintance's Alishan Shay might be tucked in there with your coaches? 

Best wishes 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad to hear this story had a good outcome.

I have done a few of those lost in my own home things myself. Never fun but in the end, you can have a good laugh as all is well.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Brittany! 

Do you by any chance have a photo or photos of your coaches you might post? 

CCSII


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Great news, Brit, 

Don't beat yourself up. I misplaced my steamup bag a few months ago, with all my LGB and Accucraft and other link and pins, all my spare gas filler and safety valves, all my spare washers, etc., etc. -- probably $500 worth of small stuff. Somehow, gremlins put it in the wrong closet. 

Then I went to Diamondhead and lost my hat and the 17 pins (mostly steamups) embedded thereon. (I left it in someone else's hotel room.) 

But neither are as bad as when I demanded that my wife help me find my car keys. Which were in my pocket. 

I understand the value of orgnization. I just can't seem to practice it. 

Again, great news, Mike


----------

